
URGENT URGENT PLZ READ B4 OTHERS VERY URGENT NO TIME WASTERS - Sam_Odio
http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=499980&start=0&tstart=0
======
ralph
To paraphrase Rob Pike, if you want Slashdot, you know where to find it.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I agree.

While it's amusing, it's not the type of content I expect to see at the top of
the list at this site.

Has the reddit/digg over-popularity effect kicked in here, too?

Maybe we need the ability to down-vote submissions.

~~~
sbraford
I, for one, welcome our new geek humor overlords.

------
geebee
This might be a practical joke. Not an especially good one, but it's so over
the top that I have a sneaking suspicion someone is having a laugh about all
the indignity this post has generated.

------
jamiequint
Haha, this is great. I got sucked in and read the whole thing, the best post
was on page 13...

"HERE IS THE ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION. RUN THESE SIMPLE SQL STATEMENTS, AND ALL
WILL BE OK: SQL truncate table OUTFITTER; SQL truncate table ORDER_DETAILS;
SQL truncate table STYLE_COLLS; Then run the query again and post the
results."

hilarious.

------
mojuba
I wonder if it's not an outsourced Oracle employee who is not even aware of
what company he works for.

------
kevinrose
Its definitely a prank. Anyway he is now on Tom Kytes' blog.
<http://tkyte.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-not-to-ask-question.html>

Another internet legend is born.

------
jkush
Jesus.

~~~
omouse
No, Jesus wouldn't be so cruel :P

~~~
jkush
I'm guessing juwo downmodded us?

------
Sam_Odio
just for laughs :)

~~~
Sam_Odio
Wow, downvoted again. I guess nobody found this link funny.

In the future I'll try to stick to articles about Paul Graham ;)

